# Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning



## teacup13 (May 20, 2007)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  

                      Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning

 Recipe By     : Tony Chachere
 Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
 Categories    :
   Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
 --------  ------------  --------------------------------
   26      ounces        salt
    1 1/2  ounces        black pepper -- ground
    2      ounces        red pepper -- ground
    1      ounce         garlic powder -- pure
    1      ounce         chili powder
    1      ounce         Monosodium glutamate -- (Accent)

 Mix well and use like salt.  When it's salty enough, it's seasoned to
 perfection.  For barbeque and fried foods:  Season food all over.  Cook as
 usual.


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 20, 2007)

This recipe was previously posted here.  It is from Tony's book.  I think the only difference is the MSG.  Tony's says on the side of the can "No MSG"

I've heard several references to Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning. Well it just so happens that Mr. Chachere has published a cookbook (Tony Chachere's Cajun Country Cookbook) copyright 1982. In his book right on page 3 he gives the recipe for his cajun seasoning: 

20 oz box free flowing salt (Morton') 
1 1/2 oz box ground black pepper 
2 oz bottle ground red pepper 
1 oz bottle pure garlic powder 
1 oz bottle chili powder 

He says to "mix well and use like salt. When it's salty enough, it's seasoned to perfection. Use generously on everything except when the recipes in his book call for something else. If too peppery for children, add more salt to mixture, then season to taste."


----------

